
Object-Oriented Programming – The Trillion Dollar Disaster - bra-ket
https://medium.com/better-programming/object-oriented-programming-the-trillion-dollar-disaster-92a4b666c7c7
======
rzzzwilson
OOP is just a tool, to be used where appropriate. The only thing wrong with
OOP were people who thought, as the article starts:

    
    
        OOP is considered by many to be the crown jewel of
        computer science. The ultimate solution to code
        organization. The end to all our problems. The only true
        way to write our programs. Bestowed upon us by the one
        true God of programming himself…

